
Too many AI researchers think real-world problems are not relevant - lordmax
https://www.technologyreview.com/2020/08/18/1007196/ai-research-machine-learning-applications-problems-opinion/
======
iamthemonster
I promise you if machine learning can be used to teach a robot to fold and put
away my laundry you'll get some fucking impact all right.

------
perl4ever
Maybe they think they are doing basic research and not applied research?

